# sealant for vivs



## Crash (Apr 9, 2008)

ive just finished the main body of my first home made viv but not sure what to use to seal the joints.
can i use silcone sealant, if not what and where can i get it from 

thanks


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

The best and safest thing to use is aquarium sealent.Normal sealent has fungicides in it that can be harmful to reptiles.Get the aquarium sealent from any tropical or marine fish shops


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I used waterproof kitchen silicon sealent and its fine. You could use aquarium sealent. I got it from wilkinson but you could get it from any diy or hardware store


----------



## JesterJay (Jul 3, 2008)

I used aquarium sealant for exactly the reasons stated by Boas n Burms. Normal kitchen stuff might be ok but I didn't think the risk was worth it. The aquarium stuff is much more expensive but a bit of shopping around and you should be able to keep the price down. Got mine from ebay. be careful though if you use ebay. Some sellers are advertising stuff as aquarium sealant but when I looked up the stuff they were selling it didn't say anything about being 'fish safe' which is what your looking for.

Hope that helps.


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

Juzza12 said:


> I used waterproof kitchen silicon sealent and its fine. You could use aquarium sealent. I got it from wilkinson but you could get it from any diy or hardware store


kitchen silicon is not fine it contains Fungicides to stop mould (Please dont use it )
You need some that is designed for water system or Aquariums
The one in the link is safe and cheep too

Dow Corning 781 Acetoxy Silicone (Clear) - Screwfix.com, Where the Trade Buys


----------



## bendaferrari (Jul 7, 2008)

i only use aquarium sealent it is the safest one to use as it is desined to be mold and fungle free dont substute for a cheepre one its not worth it


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great the viv instructions didnt specify which type. I didn't know i couldn't use what i have. How can i get the silicon off of the wood to replace it? What effect can fungicides have?


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

Juzza12 said:


> Great the viv instructions didnt specify which type. I didn't know i couldn't use what i have. How can i get the silicon off of the wood to replace it? What effect can fungicides have?


 Just scrape it off with a Stanley knife blade....
fungicides are toxic and have all sorts of different additives added to them....it will definitely make your reps very ill or even kill the if digested


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

I got my sealant from ebay as you can get a big tube for the same price that you pay for a small tube in some petshops.

All matching items for sale.


----------



## Crash (Apr 9, 2008)

Just ordered to tubes of aquriam sealant from ebay at 3.95 per tube.

Thanks for advice


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Pay attention to the size of the tubes. Sometimes they are cheap because they are small.
I got a genuine "Unibond high performance (35yr guarantee!) shower and bathroom sealant" for £1.99 (should be 6.99) from the bargain shelf in local Homebase just because it was missing the nozzle. I have used this stuff on many vivs, all glass and wood alike, without problems to inmates.


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

Sealent smells horrible :lol2:make sure you have left it for a few days before putting your herps in it and deffinitly use a aquirium sealent its water proof and strong :2thumb:


----------

